# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Si bëhet meditimi?

## arianit_real

Jam i interesuar te di si behet meditimi pasi kam ndegjuar se Meditimi i shkurtër zvogëlon stresin . Studimet e kryera rishtazi kanë dëshmuar se, meditimi afatgjatë intensiv, mund të përmirësojë përqendrimin dhe të zvogëlojë stresin - derisa hulumtimi më i ri dëshmon se përqendrimi mund të përmirësohet edhe për pesë ditë të rregullta, me një metodë të veçantë.
Hulumtimi, në të cilin kanë marrë pjesë 40 studentë kinezë, ka dëshmuar se për 20 minuta meditimi integrativ, për vetëm pesë ditë, dukshëm përmirësohet përqendrimi dhe disponimi, derisa zvogëlohet niveli i ngushtimit, depresionit, inatit dhe lodhjes. 

Meditimi integrativ, sqarojnë hulumtuesit, kombinon teknikat e çlirimit të trupit, të frymëmarrjes së rregullt, paramendimit të fotografisë dhe trajnimit të koncentrimit. 

Vetëm pas pesë ditësh, studentët nga grupi i studentëve i cili ka qenë i përfshirë në meditimin integrativ, kanë shfaqur rezulate dukshëm më të mira në teste, sesa grupi i kontrolluar. Është përmirësuar dukshëm edhe reagimi i tyre ndaj stresit. 

Rezultatet e tyre vetëm pas pesë ditësh hapin rrugën e studimeve. të cilat do të dëshmojnë dobinë e meditimit.

----------


## J@mes

Meditimi eshte nje teknike qe ndihmon zhvillimin mendor dhe shpirteror te nje individi. Ka shume forma meditimi, por meditimi eshte i bazuar ne principin "Ashtu si mendosh, ashtu edhe do te behesh". Gjate meditimit nje person duhet ta peqendroje mendjen e tij ne mendime pozitive dhe te larta. Ne qofte se kjo gje behet rregullisht atehere arrihet nje gjendje paqeje dhe harmonie te plote. 
Meditimi qeteson sistemin e brendshem nervor, ul ritmin e zemres dhe zvogelon presionin e gjakut deri ne 20% dhe ka nje ndikim shume te thelle mbi shendetin trupor. Per me teper, praktikimi i rregullt i meditimit rrit aftesine e nje individi per te mesuar cdo gje.

----------


## ABSOLUTE

arianit_real.
Nje gje duhet te gjithe ta kenq te qart,s e meditimi, nuk ka lidhje me koncentrim, apo me mendim...
Meditim eshte : te mos mendosh, ose te mos mendosh asgje...
eshte e vertete ,a to qe i ke shkruar me lart se ka shume hulumtime, q ejane bere ne lidhje me mednitimin dhe jane te verteta sshume te vertea, qe ndihmon njeriun ne cdo aspekt te mundeshem, kru them ndohmon, mendoj, qe ndihmon jahstezakonisht shume.
une mund te shkruaj disa forma te meditimin,meqense ka shume forma tev meditimit, por me mire e shohe te arsyeshme, qe te propozoj nje liber, qe ehste jahstezakonisht i i sakt dhe i mire, per meditim: ' TEKNIKAT E MEDITIMIT- LIBRI I PORTOKALLT" OSHO
ne kete liber, arianit, ka shume forma te meditimit dhe spjegohen shume mire, dua te them, qe kur ta lexosh librin ngadal, ti mund ta gjesh, edhe formen,me t mire qe te pershtatet ty... per kete arsye, nuk deshta te shkruaj ndonje forme..
merre librin, fillo te mditosh dhe do ta ndiesh, shifesh, boten me ndryshe dhe veten do ta ndjesh shum mire...
cdo te mire

----------


## J@mes

*“MEDITIMI”*

Meditimi duhet kuptuar si pjese e aktivitetit mendor te individit, si dicka qe lind ne menyre te natyrshme. Ai ndihmon cdo individ qe duke reflektuar rreth situatave qe kane lene gjurme ne mendjen e tij, te krijoje qendrimet e duhura.
Meditimi pershkruhet si nje refleksion i brendeshem, si nje perqendrim intesiv i drejtuar brenda individit. Ai eshte nje teknike qe ndihmon zhvillimin mendor dhe shpirteror te nje individi.
Gjate meditimit nje person duhet te perqendroje mendjen e tij ne mendime pozitive dhe te larta. Meditimi qeteson sistemin e brendeshem nervor, ul ritmin e zemres dhe zvogelon presionin e gjakut deri ne 20% dhe ka nje ndikim shume te thelle mbi shendetin trupor.

Konstatimet paraqesin faktin qe ne mijera vjet njerezit kane perfeksionuar vetedijen nepermjet meditimit. Ne ditet e sotme te civilizimit me qindra mijera individ jane bere meditues te rregullt.
Meditimi percaktohet si forme e perqendrimit te shtendosur qe mund te bllokoj stimujt shqisore, vemendje larguese etj.

Meditimi mendohet te jete me efekte mjaft pozitive per organizmin dhe keto efekte sipas studimeve, permisojne jeten e individit duke sjelle nje gjendje te ulet stresi, permisim te besimit ne vetvete, largon tensionin dhe sjell edhe nje sere efektesh pozitive ne pathologjine humane.

Wallace dhe Banson zbuluan se efektet pozitive te meditimit intuitiv si: ulja e konsumimit te oksigjenit, rritja e rrezistences elektrike te lekures, ulja e rrahjeve te zemres, zvogelimi i ajrit te futur gjate frymemarrjes etj. qetesojne sistemin e brendshem nervor.

Tipet e meditimit jane te shumte, ne meditimin e persosur dhe te kulturuar bejne pjese disa lloj duke cilesuar: Zeinin, Jogen, Meditimi intuitiv (TM).
Megjithese ekzistojne shume lloje meditimi, qellimi i te gjitha ketyre eshte te bllokoj vetedijen normale duke dhene nje gjendje te modifikuar te ndergjegjes.

Ekzistojn perplasje mendimesh ne faktin e dobise pathologjike te meditimit. Ka studiues qe mendojne se meditimi ka efekte terapeutike (Herbert Benson) dhe rezultati eshte nje “gjendje e shtendosur”. Ka te tille qe mendojne se nuk ka kurrefar ndryshimi midis nje medituesi dhe nje individi qe pushon ne qetesi (David Holmes).

Si perfundim krahas mendimeve te ndryshme qe jane dhene ne lidhje me meditimin, nje gje qendron se meditimi ndihmon ne relaksimin e sistemit nervor, gjendjes emocionale dhe fizike dhe qe gjithnje e me shume perdoret nga njerezit.

J@mes Douglas

----------


## xfiles

> Nje gje duhet te gjithe ta kenq te qart,s e meditimi, nuk ka lidhje me koncentrim, apo me mendim...
> *Meditim eshte : te mos mendosh, ose te mos mendosh asgje...*


bukur e the Shakespeare, 
dhe per te arritur te mos mendosh asgje, duhen vite praktik.

Kjo per MEDITIMIN e mirefillte, qellimi i te cilit, perveç atyre qe u permenden me lart, eshte nje gjendje qetesie totale, qofte edhe per pak sekonda, ne te cilen koshienca dhe subkoshienca shkrihen bashke, behesh njesh me universin.

Shpejt e shpejt , me pak fjale , ka 3 faza kryesore neper te cilat kalon nje student i cili kerkon te zoteroje meditimin.
1-Faza e pare ku trupi mesohet ne nje pozicion te vetem, kjo eshte faza me e veshtire, praktikisht mbas kesaj faze, shqetesimet fizike nuk do jene me problem per te arritur kulmin e meditimit, si psh, dhimbjet e vogla, kruarjet, etj etj.
2-Faza te ne cilen perqendrohesh ne nje mendim te vetem, zakonisht duke perseritur nje fraze te thjeshte ne vazhdim.
3-Atehere kur arrin te mos mendosh asgje, arrin parajsen.

----------


## DI_ANA

Meditimi është gjendje e jo-mendjes.

Meditimi është gjendje e vetëdijes së pastër, pa kurrfarë përmbajtjeje. Vetëdija juaj rëndom është përplot lëmishte, posi pasqyra e mbuluar me pluhur. Mendja është komunikacion i pandërprerë: mendimet janë në lëvizje, dëshirat janë në lëvizje, ndjenjat janë në lëvizje, ambiciet janë në lëvizje - është ky një komunikacion i pandërprerë! Nga dita në ditë, mendja madje funksionon edhe kur flini, ajo ëndërron. Ajo edhe më tej mendon, ende e mbysin brengat e mundimet. Përgatitet për ditën tjetër, në vazhdim është përgatitja e fshehtë.

Kjo nuk është gjendje meditimi. Meditimi është pikërisht e kundërta e kësaj. Kur nuk ka komunikacion dhe kur të menduarit ka pushuar, mendimet nuk lëvizin, dëshirat nuk zgjohen, krejtësisht jeni të qetë - ky qetim është meditimi.
Së pari duhet ditur ç' është meditimi.

Çdo gjë tjetër vjen vetë.

Unë nuk mund të ju them se duhet të meditoni, mundem vetëm të ju sqaroj se ç' është meditimi. Po më kuptuat, do të jeni në meditim. Në meditim s'ka "duhet". Po nuk më kuptuat, nuk do të jeni në meditim.

E në atë qetim njihet e vërteta, assesi ndryshe. Meditimi është gjendje e jo-mendjes.

Nuk mund ta gjeni meditimin me anë të mendjes, pasi që mendja pandërprerë e përsërit vetveten. Meditimin mund ta gjeni vetëm duke mënjanuar mendjen, ashtu që të jeni të qetë, indiferentë, të mos identifikoheni me mendjen; ashtu që ta shikoni sesi mendja rrjedh, e të mos mendoni se jeni ju ajo mendje.
Meditimi është vetëdija për atë se unë nuk jam mendja. Kur vetëdija depërton gjithnjë e më thellë e më thellë në ju, dalëngadalë, vijnë disa çaste - çaste qetimi, çaste të hapësirës së pastër, çaste tejdukshmërie, çaste kur në ju asgjë nuk pipëtin dhe kur çdo gjë është e qetuar. Në këto çaste qetimi do të njihni se kush jeni (ju) dhe do të njihni misterin e kësaj ekzistence.
Vjen dita, dita e bekimit të madh, kur meditimi bëhet gjendje juaja e natyrshme.

Mendja është diçka jo e natyrshme, ajo kurrë nuk bëhet gjendje juaja natyrore. Sakaq, meditimi është gjendje e natyrshme - të cilën e kemi humbur. Kjo është parajsa e humbur, por parajsa mund të gjendet përsëri. Shikoni në sytë e fëmijës dhe keni për të parë qetimin e madh, miturinë. Secili fëmijë në botë vjen me gjendje meditimi, por ai do të jetë i udhëzuar nëpër rrugët e shoqërisë - do të jetë i udhëzuar sesi të mendojë, sesi të llogarisë, sesi të gjykojë, sesi të argumentojë, duhet t'i mësojë fjalët, gjuhën, kuptimet.

Dhe, pak nga pak, ai e humb kontaktin me miturinë e vet. Bëhet i helmuar, i ndotur me shoqërinë. Bëhet mekanizëm i dobishëm, por pushon së qeni njeri.

E nevojshme është vetëm që të rifitohet ajo hapësirë. E keni njohur më parë, dhe kur të parën herë njoftoheni me meditimin, do të jeni të befasuar - pasi që në ju ka për t'u zgjuar ndjenja e mrekullueshme si ta kishit njohur që më parë. Dhe, kjo ndjenjë është e vërtetë: me të vërtetë e njihni që më parë. E keni harruar. Diamanti ka humbur në morinë e plehut. Por, po qe se atë mund ta zbuloni, përsëri keni për ta gjetur diamantin - juaji është.

Ai në të vërtetë nuk mund të humbasë: vetëm mund të jetë i harruar. Të lindur jemi si meditantë, më pastaj e mësojmë veprimtarinë e mendjes. Por, natyra jonë e vërtetë mbetet diku thellësisht e fshehur, si rrymë nëntokësore. Një ditë, me pak mihje, keni për të zbuluar se burimi nuk ka shterur, burimi i ujit freskues. Dhe gëzimi më i madh në jetë është ta gjesh burimin.

MEDITIMI NUK ËSHTË KONCENTRIM
Meditimi nuk është koncentrim. Në koncentrim ekziston subjekti i cili koncentrohet si edhe objekti në të cilin koncentrohet. Kjo është dualitet. Në meditim nuk është askush përbrenda dhe asgjë përjashta. E brendshmja rrjedh në të jashtmen, e jashtmja rrjedh në të brendshmen. Më nuk ekziston kufizimi, s'ka kufi. E brendshmja është përjashta, e jashtmja është përbrenda, kjo është vetëdijëshmëria jo-duale.

Koncentrimi është vetëdijëshmëri duale: prandaj koncentrimi të lodhë, prandaj ndiheni të rraskapitur derisa jeni të koncentruar. Nuk mund të jeni të koncentruar njëzet e katër orë, patjetër do të merrnit leje për të pushuar. Koncentrimi kurrë nuk mund të jetë gjendje e lartë natyrore. Meditimi nuk ju lodhë, meditimi nuk ju molisë. Të meditoni mundeni njëzet e katër orë - nga dita në ditë, nga viti në vit. Meditimi mund të zgjasë përjetësisht.

Koncentrimi është akt, akt i vullnetshëm. Meditimi është gjendje e jo-vullnetit, gjendje e jo-aksionit. Ai vetvetiu është relaksim. Individi thjesht ka hyrë në qenien e vet individuale, e ajo është si edhe qenia e Çdo gjëje. Në koncentrim mendja funksionon në bazë të vendimit: ju diçka bëni. Koncentrimi rezulton nga e kaluara. Në meditim nuk ka vendim. Ju asgjë posaçërisht nuk bëni, thjeshtë jeni. Nuk ka në të të kaluar, është i pandotur me të kaluarën. Nuk ka në të të ardhme, i pastër është nga çfarëdo ardhmërie. Kjo është ajo që Lao Ce e quajti wei-wu-wei, veprim përmes joveprimit. Kjo është ajo që mësuesit e Zenit kanë rrëfyer: Të rrish qetë, të mos bësh asgjë, pranvera vjen dhe bari rritet nga vetvetja. Mbajeni në mend: nga vetvetja - asgjë nuk keni bërë. Ju nuk e ngrehni barin përpjetë; pranvera vjen, dhe bari rritet nga vetvetja. Kjo gjendje - kur jetës i lejoni që të shkojë rrjedhës së vet, kur nuk dëshironi që ta udhëhiqi atë, kur nuk dëshironi ta kontrolloni, kur nuk manipuloni me të e kur nuk i impononi kurrfarë disipline - kjo gjendje e pafrenuar e spontanitetit të pastër - kjo është meditimi.

Meditimi është në të tashmen, tashmëri e pastër. Meditimi është drejtpërdrejtshmëri. Nuk mund të meditoni, mund të jeni në meditim. Nuk mund të jeni në koncentrim, ndaj mund të koncentroheni. Koncentrimi është njerëzor, e meditimi është hyjnor.

ZGJEDHJA E MEDITIMIT
Që në fillim, gjeni diçka që ju përgjigjet. Meditimi nuk guxon të jetë angazhim i detyrueshëm. Nëse imponohet, i gjykuar do të jetë që nga vetë fillimi. Gjëja e imponuar kurrë nuk do të ju bëjë të natyrshëm. Nuk ka nevojë të krijoni konflikt të tepërt. Këtë duhet ta kuptoni, sepse mendja e posedon aftësinë natyrore të meditimit, nëse ia ofroni atë që i përgjigjet.

Nëse orientoheni me trup, ekziston mënyra me anë të së cilës mund të ngjiteni deri tek Perëndia me ndihmën e trupit, pasi që ai po ashtu i takon Perëndisë. Nëse e ndieni se po orientoheni me zemër, atëherë ajo mënyrë është lutja. Po qe se ndieni se po orientoheni përmes intelektit, atëherë ajo mënyrë është meditimi.
Por meditimet e mia në njëfarë mënyre janë ndryshe. Jam përpjekur t'i gjej metodat të cilat do të mund t'i përdornin që të tre tipat e përmendur. Në to ka shumë trupësi, shumë zemër dhe shumë inteligjencë. E tërë kjo trini që ndodhet në to është e lidhur së bashku dhe ndikon ndrysh në tipa të ndryshëm.
Trupi, zemra, mendja - të gjitha meditimet e mia rrjedhin në të njëjtën mënyrë. Fillojnë nga trupi, e përshkojnë zemrën, depërtojnë deri tek mendja dhe e mbikalojnë atë.

Gjithmonë përkujtojeni: ajo në të cilën kënaqeni, mund të hyjë thellë në ju; vetëm ajo mund të hyjë thellë në ju. Kënaqësia në diçka thjesht do të thotë se ajo po ju përgjigjet. Ritmi i kënaqësisë harmonizohet me ju: ekziston harmonizimi subtil ndërmjet jush dhe asaj metode. Kur njëherë kënaqeni në ndonjërën metodë, mos u bëni të pangopshëm; hyni në të aq sa mundeni. Mund të merreni me të një herë apo, nëse është e mundur, dy herë në ditë. Sa më tepër merreni me të, aq më tepër do të kënaqeni në të. Hidheni atë metodë vetëm nëse ju zhduket gëzimi, se atëherë më nuk është efektive. Kërkojeni metodën tjetër. Asnjëra metodë nuk mund të ju sjell gjer tek vetë fundi. Gjatë udhëtimit shpesh do të jeni të detyruar t'i ndërroni trenat. Metoda e caktuar ju sjell gjer tek gjendja e caktuar. Përmbi atë, më tej, nuk është efektive, e keni shterur.
Për këtë duhet t'i mbani në mend dy gjëra: kur kënaqeni në ndonjërën metodë, hyni në të sa më thellë që mundeni, por kurrë mos u bëni të varur prej saj, pasi që një ditë edhe atë duhet ta hidhni. Po u bëtë tepër të varur prej saj, kjo është si droga; nuk mund ta lini. Më nuk kënaqeni në të - më asgjë nuk ju ofron - por ju është bërë shprehi. Mundeni edhe të vazhdoni, por silleni në qark; nuk mund të ju dërgojë më lart.

Prandaj, kijeni si kriter gëzimin. Nëse gëzimi është i pranishëm, vazhdoni, vazhdoni, gjer në çastin e fundit të gëzimit. Duhet ta shterni plotësisht. Nuk guxon të mbetet asnjë pikë e vetme lëngu. Por atëherë duhet të jeni të aftë ta lini. Zgjidheni ndonjë metodë tjetër e cila përsëri ju sjell gëzim. Njeriu duhet t'i ndërrojë shpesh. Kjo ndryshon tek njerëzit e ndryshëm, por një metodë e vetme shumë rrallë është e mjaftueshme për krejt udhëtimin.

Nuk ka nevojë të bëni shumë meditime njëkohësisht, se mund të bëni gjëra që ju hutojnë, kontradiktore, e kjo atëherë do të ishte dhembshme.

Zgjidhini dy meditime dhe mbani ato. Në të vërtetë, unë do të kisha dëshiruar ta zgjidhni një, kjo do të ishte më së miri. Më mirë është që më shpesh ta përsëritni njërën që ju përgjigjet. Në atë rast, ajo ka për të depërtuar gjithnjë e më thellë e më thellë. Ju i provoni shumë gjëra - një ditë njërën, ditën tjetër tjetrën. I trilloni edhe tuajat, e kësisoji mund të krijoni shumë pështjellim. Në librin mbi Tantrën ka mbi njëqind e dymbëdhjetë lloje meditimesh. Mund të çmendeni. Edhe ashtu veçse jeni çmendur!
Meditimet s' janë naivitet. Ndonjëherë mund të jenë edhe të rrezikshme. Luani me mekanizmin subtil, tepër subtil të mendjes. Herë-herë ndonjë gjë e vogël, për të cilën as nuk keni qenë të vetëdijshëm se po e bëni, mund të bëhet e rrezikshme. Prandaj, kurrë mos provoni të trilloni dhe mos i krijoni "mish-mash"-metodat personale të meditimit. Zgjidhni dy dhe thjesht provojini për disa javë.

KRIJIMI I HAPËSIRËS

PËR MEDITIM
Mund të krijoni hapësirë të veçantë - një tempull të vogël apo një kthinë ku mund të meditoni për çdo ditë - nuk e përdorni atë kthinë për kurrfarë qëllimi tjetër, sepse çdo qëllim ka vibracionin e vet të veçantë. Atë kthinë e përdorni vetëm për meditim dhe për asgjë tjetër. Atëherë ajo do të jetë e mbushur dhe ju do të ju presë për çdo ditë. Vendi do të ju ndihmojë; vetëm vendi do të krijojë vibrim të veçantë, atmosferë të veçantë në të cilën do të mund të shkoni gjithnjë e më thellë e më thellë, gjithnjë e më lehtë. Për këtë arsye janë krijuar tempujt, kishat e xhamitë - thjesht që të fitohet hapësirë e cila shërben vetëm për lutje dhe meditim.

Mund ta zgjidhni edhe kohën e përhershme për meditim e, edhe kjo ka për të ndihmuar shumë, sepse trupi juaj dhe mendja juaj janë mekanizëm. Po qe se çdo ditë drekoni në kohë të caktuar, trupi juaj në atë orë do ta kërkojë ushqimin.

Kur them të meditoni, e di se përmes meditimit
askush s'arrin; por me meditim arrini deri tek pika
në të cilën jo-meditimi bëhet i mundshëm.

Nganjëherë madje edhe mund të lozni me këtë. Nëse zakonisht drekoni në ora një, dhe sahati tregon se pikërisht është ora një, do të ndieni uri - bile edhe po qe se sahati nuk është mirë dhe ora është njëmbëdhjetë apo dymbëdhjetë. E shikoni sahatin, kurse ai shënon orën një, dhe përnjëherë do ta ndieni urinë. Trupi juaj është mekanizëm.
Mendja juaj po ashtu është mekanizëm. Meditoni çdo ditë në të njëjtin vend, në të njëjtën kohë, dhe do të krijoni uri për meditimin në trupin dhe mendjen tuaj. Trupi dhe mendja juaj për çdo ditë, në kohë të caktuar, do të kërkojnë prej jush që të meditoni. Kjo ka për të ndihmuar. Në ju është krijuar hapësira e cila do të bëhet etje dhe uri.
Kjo është tepër mirë në fillim.
Derisa nuk vini gjer aty që meditimi të bëhet i natyrshëm dhe të mund të meditoni kudo qoftë, në cilindo vend dhe në cilëndo kohë - deri në atë moment përdorini këto burime mekanike të trupit e mendjes si ndihmesë.
Kur e fikni dritën, kur e ndizni në dhomë shkopin e caktuar aromatik, kur keni petkun e caktuar, kur arrini disponimin e caktuar, butësinë e caktuar, kur keni llojin e caktuar të shtrojës, kur zini pozicionin e caktuar të trupit - keni krijuar atmosferë të caktuar.

Krejt kjo ndihmon, por nuk ju sjell gjer tek meditimi. Tek ndonjë njeri tjetër krejt kjo mund të bëhet edhe pengesë. Njeriu duhet ta gjejë ritualin e vet, i cili është aty thjesht që t' ju ndihmojë që të ndiheni mirë dhe të pritni. E kur ndiheni mirë dhe kur pritni, ndodh meditimi; Perëndia ju vjen si ëndrra, Perëndia ju vjen si dashuria. Vetëm këto nuk mundeni as t'i ftoni as t'i merrni me përdhunë.

Meditimi është çelës për hapjen e dyerve
të ekzistencës.

JINI TË ÇLIRUAR
DHE TË NATYRSHËM
Njeriu mund magjepset me meditimin. Por, të magjepsurit është problem: keni qenë të magjepsur me paranë, tash jeni të magjepsur me meditimin. Nuk është problem paraja, magjepsja është problemi. Keni qenë të magjepsur me tregtinë, tash jeni të magjepsur me Perëndinë. Nuk është problem tregtia, porse magjepsja. Njeriu duhet të jetë i çliruar dhe i natyrshëm, dhe jo i magjepsur me çfarëdo qoftë: as me mendjen, as me meditimin. Vetëm atëherë, kur nuk jeni të preokupuar, kur nuk jeni të magjepsur, kur thjesht rrymoni, ju ndodh ajo më e rëndësishmja.

OSHO  Syri 3

----------


## Enii

nese e ke fjalen per yoga ka shume video ne youtube rreth ktij subjekti.

----------

